# Comcast using customers wifi to extend network



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

They are using a guest side on XFinity customers routers to allow other customers access to the Internet. They say it doesn't affect bandwidth of the "host" customer (I don't see how this is true), and doesn't affect their data quota. You have to opt out of the program.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57588325-94/comcast-expands-wi-fi-network-with-new-neighborhood-initiative/

I'm not an xfinity customer, but I'd certainly opt out. The average ISP provided equipment generally isn't known for getting updated, who knows if there is a security vulnerability that allows someone to get to the other side?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hmmm, this explains why all of a sudden there is an influx of strange vehicles parked in front of the house next door to mine.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

> Hmmm, this explains why all of a sudden there is an influx of strange vehicles parked in front of the house next door to mine.


 Uhh yeah no. That is certainly a reason one would want to opt out of this. And how could it not hamper the bandwidth on your router (unless it basically had duplicate hardware and antennas in the router I would think that would be impossible)?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well I have not seen such hardware (the gateway). But it could be that there are two "routers" in one package?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You've still got one connection coming in. They seem to assume that no one is going to be torrenting.

In reality, I don't see what the point of it all is. I don't go to a residential neighborhood and want to get on the Internet. I'm in an area with businesses. So what legitimate use is really there?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You've still got one connection coming in. They seem to assume that no one is going to be torrenting.

In reality, I don't see what the point of it all is. I don't go to a residential neighborhood and want to get on the Internet. I'm in an area with businesses. So what legitimate use is really there?


What does "one connection coming in" has to do with anything. at the end of the day, is all one network. Regarding the point, I guess you are not in the service industry where you depend a lot on cell service. If I had cable service, this would be a HUGE plus for me as 90% of my customers that I am installing DirecTV for, have and are keeping their cable internet service. Perhaps, if this actually works, I may actually consider changing from FiOS to Cablevision.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think of this as a VLAN. Some VLANs share bandwidth, some have a minimum bandwidth guarantee. I wonder how they'll split that up. Both go through the same cable connection.

I don't trust ISP hardware or Linksys, but this is just problematic to me. Maybe not as bad as Frontier giving customers wireless routers, not telling them and leaving it unencrypted with default logins, but not good either.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

dpeters11 said:


> You've still got one connection coming in. They seem to assume that no one is going to be torrenting.
> 
> In reality, I don't see what the point of it all is. I don't go to a residential neighborhood and want to get on the Internet. I'm in an area with businesses. So what legitimate use is really there?


Well the one connection coming in thing is not a big deal depending on the area. My connection is 12Mbps but my DOCSIS 3 8x4 modem can in theory provide over 300Mbps down/100Mbps up. Now whether or not Cox can support that is another thing. But I really wouldn't want people camping outside my place even if it doesn't affect my performance at all (and in some ways it would, because all cable is shared).


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

If I had Comcast, that would be another reason for me to use my OWN router.


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

I have always owned my own modem and router on Comcast/Xfinity instead of relying on their "leased" equipment.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

think of the bandwidth you could get by bridging all your neighbors hotspots


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have always owned my own modem and router on Comcast/Xfinity instead of relying on their "leased" equipment.


Same reason why I love FiOS. ethernet cable straight from the ONT to my Apple Extreme router. no modem or whatever required, as long as you don't have their TV services


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't expect to see people flocking around my home any time soon. I have trouble getting a signal beyond my decks. But then again I don't have one of the "recently introduced a new Wireless Gateway that gives customers the nation's fastest wireless speeds with the most coverage throughout the connected home." That device is what makes it possible and is described as follows:



> Today we are launching a new device that solves this problem and creates the fastest in-home wireless network available anywhere in the US. Our newest Xfinity Wireless Gateway, an all-in-one device that combines a customer's wireless router, cable modem and voice adapter. It's the first of its kind to leverage emerging wireless technologies that help customers make the most of their Internet service with faster speeds and better performance of their home wireless network.
> 
> Here's how we are able to do this. The new Xfinity Wireless Gateway includes the 5.0 Ghz radio frequency. This new frequency is being used by many of the latest consumer electronic products (like the iPhone 5, iPad 4 and Kindle Fire HD) and results in better speed and performance from connected devices. It also has been built to a new standard (MoCA 2.0), which allows the device to leverage a home's existing coaxial cable network to create a faster and more efficient network of connected devices within the home.


----------

